
6 tips for becoming a Developer (audio) - JamesStuddart
http://cynicaldeveloper.com/podcast/13/
======
brudgers
I spent several minutes, literally, trying to figure out how to play the
podcast. There are lots of things to click on around the page that took me in
a loop back to the same page.

In Firefox, the audio widget shows up at the very bottom of the page.

The giant blue graphic is nice, but provides zero functionality. For a tech
podcast, the absence of utility combined with wasted screen space is unlikely
to create a positive impression of the brand.

I have listened to a lot of podcasts...more than nine bits worth of
Hanselminutes alone. One of Hanselman's premises is not wasting the listeners
time. If I did not have an interest in providing feedback, I would have
abandoned the podcast page long before finding the audio widget.

Good luck.

~~~
JamesStuddart
Hi, Thanks for taking the time to leave some feedback, I am always open to
taking anything constructive.

Do you have any suggestions about providing a better ui for the listeners,
would placing the player at the top of the page help with the problem?

